# Sleeping on MY bed!



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

I blame myself... but I need to retrain this dog to sleep somewhere else besides my bed! I would be happy with the floor, a dog bed, a crate, one of my kids' beds... anything but my bed!

He is super attached to me and wants to be with me 24/7... any advice on how to break this awful habit?

TIA!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

No help here. My velco dog is attached to my feet by an invisible 1 ft tether.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

hyperattachment is much the same as separation anxiety. here's an article http://abapdf.s3.amazonaws.com/MediaBlogPage/Separation anxiety as over-attachment.pdf


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I love sleeping with my Henry. Of all the men I've been with - and it was the 60's so you can just imagine - Henry is the best in bed!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

FancyNancy said:


> I love sleeping with my Henry. Of all the men I've been with - and it was the 60's so you can just imagine - Henry is the best in bed!!!


LMAO , Nancy you made my day


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

I absolutely love making Dave laugh even if it means admitting what a total slut I was!!!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

you kill me. Yeah I needed that, as the last two weeks has been very stresssing. My BIL finally passed away from cancer. Gwen spent the last three days at the hospital, and even slept there. He's at peace finally.


----------



## BennyBoy (Apr 25, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> hyperattachment is much the same as separation anxiety. here's an article http://abapdf.s3.amazonaws.com/MediaBlogPage/Separation anxiety as over-attachment.pdf


Interesting article, but luckily, Benny isn't that bad... he just likes to sleep in my bed!


----------



## marlowe'sgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh yes. Marlowe isn't bad at all. I just prefer it because he'll wake up when we do rather than at the crack of dawn to go play (as he did in his crate). I'm suspicious when he's not at my feet. It means he's being naughty


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

BennyBoy said:


> Interesting article, but luckily, Benny isn't that bad... he just likes to sleep in my bed!


not sure then what the problem is.?


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

Dave - so sorry to hear about your BIL. I send my sympathies to you and Gwen and the whole family.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks. Joyce.


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Dave, my condolences. And... I have to agree with you about Nancy's comment, it's one of the funniest things I've ever heard, and I'm glad it came at a time when you needed it.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

emichel said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss, Dave, my condolences. And... I have to agree with you about Nancy's comment, it's one of the funniest things I've ever heard, and I'm glad it came at a time when you needed it.


thanks Eileen lol, I didn't mean to bogard the thread. :focus:


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

First-Dave-So sorry to read of your BIL's passing-sending hugs to you, Gwen & family.
Now about the pup sleeping in bed-I am of no help-my two of mine sleep in bed with us-Rommy sleeps on (you noticed I said On) a crate right next to the bed & joins us early in the morning. Most nights Paige gets me up to go outside to potty and then all three position their selves to where there is no room on the bed-so I end up on the couch and they get the bed with hubby.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

davetgabby said:


> you kill me. Yeah I needed that, as the last two weeks has been very stresssing. My BIL finally passed away from cancer. Gwen spent the last three days at the hospital, and even slept there. He's at peace finally.


Oh, I'm sorry Dave. I know it's good that he is now at peace, but I'm SURE it's still not easy.:grouphug:


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

davetgabby said:


> thanks Eileen lol, I didn't mean to bogard the thread. :focus:


Ha ha, bogard, sounds like you are remembering the 60's, too, Dave. ound: OK, you are right. :focus:


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

emichel said:


> Ha ha, bogard, sounds like you are remembering the 60's, too, Dave. ound: OK, you are right. :focus:


aahhh the good ole 60's lol


----------



## FancyNancy (Oct 7, 2009)

Oh my sweet Dave - I just saw your message and am so sorry. All I can think is that all of you are so lucky to have each other and such a sweet and close family life. A life of love is really the best anyone can hope for. I'm sure your BIL had that in spades. xoxoxoxo
Nancy


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

After awhile you will not even notice him there. They are companion dogs and they love to be around their people.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear about your brother in law passing Dave. I'm fairly new to the forum but I'm still hoping and praying you and your family are doing ok through it all. It's always hard, no matter the circumstances.


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

Oh, and BennyBoy - other than crate training, I'm not sure how else to keep him out of your bed. I have Mikey right by my bed - real close to my head, in his crate so he feels like he's in bed but he's not. It works great but I did that from the day I got him as a little puppy. ????


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I think it's up to you to decide were you want him to sleep and then to persist until he gets the message. If you don't want him on your bed then you can't let him sleep on your bed. Grey is harder for dogs than black and white, especially when they are learning a new routine. My 3 non Havs sleep on their dogs beds in our bedroom and Leo sleeps in a small crate on a table right beside my head so he can see me. We have done this with each puppy - crate, until reliably house trained and past the chewing stage and then transitioned to sleeping on their dog beds. We did at one time decide to limit which pieces of furniture the dogs could sit on after they had had access to all of the furniture. It just took consistent reminders of where the dogs were and were not permitted. It can be done but you ave to be consistent and persistent until they get the message.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

So sorry to hear what your going through Dave.... Hugs and kisses to you and your family.

As far as sleeping in the bed have you tried putting his bed or crate up on a table next to the bed?

Its not a habit him following you around. This is the Havs nature. They are bred to be with you. If you find it annoying that's too bad because I don't think you can train that out of him. That's why they call them Velcro dogs. I actually love it!!


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I don't mind if my dog sleeps with me, but he minds, lol. I guess I am too restless a sleeper, so when Ollie grew up, he doesn't sleep on my bed anymore. 

have you thought about just closing your bedroom door at night, so your dog can't get into your room?

So I guess you could say, my dog, 'grew out of it', b/c up until about a year old, he did sleep on my bed. then some time after, he would hop off after I fell asleep and sleep in my room, but on a dog bed on the floor.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

davetgabby said:


> you kill me. Yeah I needed that, as the last two weeks has been very stresssing. My BIL finally passed away from cancer. Gwen spent the last three days at the hospital, and even slept there. He's at peace finally.


RIP Dave's BIL


----------



## roam (Jan 30, 2013)

I would be really disappointed if I got a Hav and he/she didn't sleep in my bed!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi has only slept in bed with me a couple of times, and both times, he was ill. When he's feeling well, he snuggles for a while, then hops off the bed, goes into his crate and ASKS for his door to be closed. If we don't close it, he'll whine until we do. It's clearly his "safe, cozy spot". He prefers being crated when we're out of the house, too. We say. "Get in your house!" and he RUNS to get in his crate.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

krandall said:


> Kodi has only slept in bed with me a couple of times, and both times, he was ill. When he's feeling well, he snuggles for a while, then hops off the bed, goes into his crate and ASKS for his door to be closed. If we don't close it, he'll whine until we do. It's clearly his "safe, cozy spot". He prefers being crated when we're out of the house, too. We say. "Get in your house!" and he RUNS to get in his crate.


ditto. Except Tillie typically sleeps with her crate door open.
As for sleeping in the bed... If you didn't want him IN your bed, why did you let him?? My husband was ADAMANT that Tillie NOT sleep on the bed, therefore she was crated from night one.
Dogs are creatures of habit... "train them in the way they go" right from the first day they come home. It is MUCH easier to train them the way you WANT right from the get go than to try and change "habits" or routines.


----------



## sprorchid (Mar 30, 2010)

I have always found it very sweet that a pet would sleep with me in bed. the family cat, used to.

and my big boy Cosmo, bless his soul, used to sleep all day in my day (while I was at work). I'm 5'5" and with his head up, he could come up to my floating ribs, lol. about 125 lbs. he's nap with me, but my double bed is too small for the both of us.

for little Ollie, I am too restless of a sleeper, so he always gets off. early in the morning esp if he's cold, he'll jump back up and sleep with me for an hour or two.

I slept in on sunday, Ollie was snoozing with me, my big gal Kara (140 lbs), came in to say hi, and ollie gave a very low growl at her as she approached. I was shocked and corrected the little bogger. first time he's done that to her. hopefully the last.


----------



## narci (Sep 6, 2011)

This where Oreo shines.

Out of all the commands we taught him, we have no idea where he learned this command.

Wife and I watch TV in bed and he sleeps in between us. Once we turn off the TV, we say 'Go to bed'. Oreo proceeds to get up, jump off the bed and go to his doggie bed for the night. This happens every night and consistently.

No idea how he picked this up so fast.

My prayers for your loss Dave.


----------



## Kaelanrampton (May 17, 2013)

I would be really disappointed if he/she didn't sleep in my bed!


----------

